# Wofür benutzt ihr euer Tablet?



## batmaan (23. Mai 2013)

*Wofür benutzt ihr euer Tablet?*

moin, 

habe ein iPad 4 mit 4g bekommen. Nun weiß ich aber nicht so ganz, was ich damit machen soll. Zuhause hab ich mein PC und Laptop , Unterwegs mein 5 Zoll Handy. Also ich weiß gar nicht was ich damit machen soll?

Bitte um paar Ansätze


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. Mai 2013)

Am Tablet ist halt das tolle, dass man es immer bereit hat und dann mal schnell was im Inet nachsehen kann.
Bei uns ist das iPad immer griffbereit. 
Ist einfach komfortabler als auf dem Smartphone. 
Und der PC ist so weit weg


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wofür benutzt ihr euer Tablet?*

Die frage habe ich mir auch schon einige male gestellt, habe auch PC/Laptop/Handy, aber finde auch keine Nützliche Argumente für Tablets.
Für mich ist es ein Trend, den die Leute Blind hinterher laufen, ohne großen Nutzen bzw Mehrwert davon zu haben.
Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, das in Zukunft alle Büros mit Tablets arbeiten.


----------



## Zwitschack (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wofür benutzt ihr euer Tablet?*

naja, also ich hab ein einfaches handy, mit dem wirklich nur SMS und telefonieren geht, ein Nexus 7 ohne sim für die couch und beim studium. zu hause steht dann für alle arbeits und zocke sachen mein rechner rum. somit schließt das tablet bei mir die mobile lücke. wer aber smartphone und laptop hat, der braucht kein tablet, weil die lücke einfach zu klein ist.


----------



## Saguya (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wofür benutzt ihr euer Tablet?*

Ich benutz mein Tab eig. sehr oft unterwegs z.B in der Bahn usw. o. auch zu hause zum zeitung lesen auf einem gewissen keramik töpfchen


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wofür benutzt ihr euer Tablet?*

Ich nutze mein Ipad 4 wenn ich im Bett bin und noch was im Inet wissen will. Oder in der Bundesliga Halbzeit die anderen Ergebnisse nachschauen. Lästige Werbung im TV mit kleinen Spielen überbrücken.


----------



## DodgeVipeR_TC (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wofür benutzt ihr euer Tablet?*

mein IPad 3 nutz ich zum dauernden Couchsurfen, ist halt bequemer als vie Notebook oder Smart TV Browser.
nebenbei wird derweil noch gezockt.
am liebsten:
Infinity Blade 1/2, Plants vs Zombies, Plaque, Asphalt 7, Defender II, Chess.
Sonst auch viel YouTube und Chatten

Der Akku ist aufjeden fall abends leer gedaddelt


----------



## Freakless08 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wofür benutzt ihr euer Tablet?*



batmaan schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> habe ein iPad 4 mit 4g bekommen. Nun weiß ich aber nicht so ganz, was ich damit machen soll. Zuhause hab ich mein PC und Laptop , Unterwegs mein 5 Zoll Handy. Also ich weiß gar nicht was ich damit machen soll?
> 
> Bitte um paar Ansätze


Hier ist ein guter Ansatz für dich.


----------



## batmaan (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wofür benutzt ihr euer Tablet?*

Bis auf die Tatsache das Matina Hill wie immer gut aussieht hat mir das Video nicht vil gebracht 
Hmm, joa für so zwischendruch ganz ok, aber 400€ ..hmm


----------



## stoepsel (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wofür benutzt ihr euer Tablet?*

Ich nutze mein Tablet - Galaxy Tab 2 10.1- zum surfen auf dem Sofa, ebay-Stöberaktionen ,im Bett vorm Schlafen zum informieren und müde lesen ...es ist, wie schon erwähnt wurde, sehr schnell einsatzbereit,stromsparend ,lautlos!!! ,und lange nicht so schwer und unhandlich, wie ein Lappy im Bett! Auf Reisen schauen wir da auch Filme drauf, die Ich auf ner zusätzlichen micro-sd im Tablet gespeichert habe  Is auf dem IPad allerdings wohl nicht so einfach ,wie ich vernommen habe. Musik hören geht auch sehr gut. Also ein guter Ersatz zum Pc, den ich nur noch zum gelegentlichen zocken nutze. 
Mein Smartphone ist für das Alles einfach zu lahm und klein...


----------



## Icedaft (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wofür benutzt ihr euer Tablet?*

Zum Mücke machen mit Sample-Tank (I-Rig Midi erforderlich) oder Garage-Band.


----------



## der Ronny (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wofür benutzt ihr euer Tablet?*

Mit gutem Kopfhörerverstärker zum Musik hören. Fernsehen schauen im Bett mit "schöner Fernsehen". Und das wichtigste. Web.de klingelt, wenn eine Mail ankommt 

Wenn man "nur" einen PC hat, ist ein Tablet die perfekte Ergänzung.


----------



## JackOnell (23. Mai 2013)

Gerade für das ipad gibt es tolle apps im Musikbereich. Vom Synthesizer bis zu virtuellen Turntables gibt ea alles.  Es gibt auch ein richtiges Mischpult mit Plattenteller wo man das ipad einsetzen kann was über die dj app gestwuwr wird. Ansonsten lasswn sich Videos uns Bilder mit diversen apps bearbeiten

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...a-und-navigation/264554-apple-stammtisch.html
Schau mal hier rein


----------



## kero81 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wofür benutzt ihr euer Tablet?*

Ich benutze mein tablet manchmal sonntags um damit Brötchen und Kaffee ins bett zu tragen...


----------



## X2theZ (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wofür benutzt ihr euer Tablet?*

habs meinem frauchen zum ebooks lesen zum geburtstag gekauft. sie is ganz begeistert davon
und hat schon ganz schön viel bücher drauf. 
geh ich da falsch in der annahme, dass es für diesen zweck eigentlich erfunden wurde? 

die bei uns mittlerweile gängigen anwendungsbereiche haben sich aufgrund des funktionsumfanges 
ergeben. also wie bereits von einigen erwähnt, mal auf der couch oder auf der terrasse schnell was im i-net nachschauen.
oder mal das eine oder andere spielchen spielen ^^
letztens haben wir auch unsere urlaubsfotos drauf geladen und das tablet dann zu bekannten mitgenommen, um
die fotos herzuzeigen. war auch ganz praktisch.


----------



## watercooled (23. Mai 2013)

Streams, Youtube, Office und das Wort mit P 
Den Rest ausschließlich mit dem Note.


----------



## Freakless08 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wofür benutzt ihr euer Tablet?*



watercooled schrieb:


> und das Wort mit P


Hält das iPad das aus wenn man auf dem abspr..**dadada


----------



## Dr0p5 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wofür benutzt ihr euer Tablet?*

Surfen im Netz, Lesen von Büchern und von Fans übersetzten Mangas, YouTube, und als Rollenspieler hab ich da immer meine Regelwerke als PDF dabei und muss nicht 2,5 kg an Büchern mit mir rumschleppen und mini Games für unterwegs.


----------

